# Portrait photography instructional video for beginners



## MikeBrehaut (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi all

I'm a professional photographer from Guernsey and I've made a short instructional video on how to get the best portraits using mainly natural light (some off camera flash work) 

Please have a look and let me know what you think?

Creative Video | Creative Photography

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Tee (Dec 28, 2013)

I took a look for grins and giggles and thought you did a really nice job of explaining things for the beginner.


----------



## EOV (Dec 28, 2013)

Being pretty new I found your video very informative. You did a good job, thank you.


----------



## KGMB (Dec 28, 2013)

Enjoyed it very much. Thanks for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## MikeBrehaut (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks very much for all of your kind words, I'll be making more soon on different topics


----------



## John_Kelvin (Dec 29, 2013)

Thank you a lot


----------



## cgw (Dec 30, 2013)

So many instructional videos never approach the practical balance between "show me/tell me" this one does.


----------



## MikeBrehaut (Dec 30, 2013)

cgw said:


> So many instructional videos never approach the practical balance between "show me/tell me" this one does.



Thank you very much, this kind of feedback makes me want to go and make another right now


----------



## NedM (Dec 31, 2013)

Very informative video on portraiture photography. As someone who wants to learn more about this subject, this really helped a lot!


----------



## Sharkbait0708 (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks!!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 31, 2013)

I watched the video. Get rid of the bloke with the Bri'ish accent and fill all seven minutes with the lovely Courtney and you'd really have something! ;-)

But seriously, a well-done short video. Soooo much better than the typical YouTube videos! Good pacing, nice production values,solid camera work, good on-screen example insertion,and overall good job! Using the Nikon D5100 with the "beginner mode" rear-of-camera LCD screen's aperture value simulation really was a great decision!


----------



## ronlane (Dec 31, 2013)

^+1


----------



## MikeBrehaut (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks all 

Derrel, that is the best comment I have EVER had on any forum anywhere   You'll definitely be seeing more of Courtney in the future, she's 15 years old and 6 foot tall! A great swimmer too.

I'll be hopefully making a video per month in 2014, different topics, so we may not see Courtney for a few months but she'll be back 

Cheers


----------



## atpf (Jan 1, 2014)

It's a beautiful tutorial piece ... hope to see more !


----------



## Derrel (Jan 1, 2014)

MikeBrehaut said:


> Thanks all
> 
> Derrel, that is the best comment I have EVER had on any forum anywhere   You'll definitely be seeing more of Courtney in the future, she's 15 years old and 6 foot tall! A great swimmer too.
> 
> ...



That's great news, Mike! I thought your instructional video was really well-done. As cgw mentioned in comment #7, you struck a good balance between the "show me/tell me", and I think for the beginning type of shooter, they want both the "tell" , meaning the information or the theory and they also want the "show me" , meaning the actual video which shows the lecturer performing the described procedures. I thought the mix you and the crew achieved was great.


----------



## trevorjb1406 (Jan 21, 2014)

MikeBrehaut said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm a professional photographer from Guernsey and I've made a short instructional video on how to get the best portraits using mainly natural light (some off camera flash work)
> 
> ...



Nice job. I think you explained the depth of field / aperture very well for beginners.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 21, 2014)

I enjoyed the video but am gob-smacked that Courtney is 15.

Well done, enjoyed every moment.
An important plus is that you used a lower end camera and that shows all the newer people that it's not only the big gear that can do the work.

Lew


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 21, 2014)

Liked that video a lot. Will check out any you make. Thanks. Ed


----------



## MikeBrehaut (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks Lew, yes she does look much older, very nice girl too, very polite and pleasant.

Yes, I'm going to stick with the theme of using a camera that is around the entry/mid range level.  On a lot of my courses I teach people to put their cameras down and use their eyes first.

Thanks Ed   I've posted a new video about off camera flash


----------



## royaltoon55 (Feb 3, 2015)

Actually the only thing Leica really is better at is making lenses really small through careful selection of glass. But other companies have their individual strengths, too, and can make just as good lenses if you are willing to pay the necessary price for high quality, and other companies have outperformed Leica, or done compareably good glas for a much smaller price.


----------



## Forkie (Feb 3, 2015)

I get a 404 error from your link 

The second video is great though.  Nicely spoken, easily explained and fun to watch.

But poor Eden!  I hope you gave her a hot chocolate after standing in that weather!


----------



## dennybeall (Feb 3, 2015)

Also not able to see the first video. The second was well done. Thanks


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 3, 2015)

I think it's this one:


----------



## Maxim Photo Studio (Mar 24, 2015)

I can see how the video can be very helpful to new photographers.


----------



## BaM BooZeLLed (May 27, 2015)

Thank you for posting this!


----------

